# OTA Update Center (push ROM updates OTA)



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

https://www.otaupdatecenter.pro/?page=home

What do you guys think?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

have you tried it? did it work?
looks like at best, a waste of time


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Reading their FAQ, it requires devs to bake it into the ROMs. Kinda interesting if a dev you trust uses it, similar to the Goo.im app.


----------



## JakeRoxs (Jun 10, 2012)

There's a Galaxy S II rom I use on my brother's phone that has this in it... Work's pretty well.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I was looking at this the other day too. Looks pretty neat, but as was said before it would require the devs to bake it into the rom. We'll have to see how adoption goes for it with the devs, but I think it would be really nice to have personally.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

Honestly, it bothered me that it's taken so many years of Android being open to everyone for someone to develop a hands-off OTA update method.

This looks similar to things like ROM Manager and Goo Manager, but more streamlined.


----------

